# UTI & Cefalexin at 22 weeks pregnant



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi 

I visited out local out of hours GP yesterday due to lower stomach and back pain.  She tested my urine which was showing traces of nitrates and white blood cells (think that's what was said). I was prescribed 500mg Cefalexin 3 times a day. GP said this was safe in pregnancy, but being the panicky Annie that I am I double checked with pharmacist who said it should be ok - so I'm a little concerned but probably over nothing.

I did leave a urine sample to be culture tested but I know this won't be looked at until Monday at the earliest. Am I ok to continue with tablets? I've only taken 1 up to now (last night).

Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes they are fine to take in pregnancy if required for an infection. It is important to treat UTIs in pregnancy.


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Many thanks - will continue with meds x


----------

